
ClojureScript and Node.js - icey
http://mmcgrana.github.com/2011/09/clojurescript-nodejs.html
======
zephjc
This sounds terribly cool and bleeding edge. I never knew about cljs-watch
which would make someone like me, coming from heavy a python background (and
used to auto compilation) comfortable.

------
aphexairlines
Hmm, so we have Flapjax, Moby Scheme + js-vm, haXe, GWT, CoffeeScript,
Contracts.coffee, and ClojureScript all targeting js. Any others?

~~~
fogus
Tons: [https://github.com/jashkenas/coffee-script/wiki/List-of-
lang...](https://github.com/jashkenas/coffee-script/wiki/List-of-languages-
that-compile-to-JS)

------
kodablah
For GWT: <https://github.com/cretz/gwt-node>

------
bjg
ClojureScript isn't really new. It's been around since at least 2008, I
referenced it in an answer to a stack overflow question back then here:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/329221/medium-size-
clojur...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/329221/medium-size-clojure-
sample-application/329232#329232)

I remember playing with it way before answering that question.

~~~
runevault
There was a previous incarnation in 2008, this one is something built from
scratch using none of that code and using a lot of other tools like the Google
Closure compiler, so aside from the name they don't share that much really.

~~~
fogus
One further point of complication is that they also share the amazing Chris
Houser who was the primary programmer on the previous and a key contributor on
the new.

~~~
runevault
Somehow I forgot Chouser worked on the first one, even though I remember when
he initially released it, weird. But then his finger prints are on a lot of
awesome stuff.

